# Does anyone take Apple Cider Vinegar?



## Carina1962 (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone take Apple Cider Vinegar daily to try and lower glucose levels? and does it work?  have just been reading a bit about it on the net this afternoon, very interesting!


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi again Carina,

I've started using it but can't give you any advice as to whether it works. I started after reading about it and listening to others write on a different forum as to them being convinced that taking an apple cider vinegar tablet last thing at night lowered their on rising level.

Apparently, any sort of vinegar (and lemon juice) has beneficial effects on blood glucose levels. 

I put apple cider vinegar in the cheap and nothing-lost-in-trying category just the same as cinammon. 

I'll build anything like that into my diet just in case it might help. However, I wouldn't expect it to sort out all your problems because it won't. 

Best wishes - John


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks Wallycorker, i know what you mean, you can try these thing like i do put a little cinammon in my morning coffee every day and if i buy some apple cider vinegar i will prob put a couple of teaspoons on my salad or take it with a little water once a day but i know it's not a 'cure'.  I think i might know why my levels are creeping up, i think i may have caught my parnter's cold so will keep a check on things and give it a week or two before i decide to pay the DN a visit, i hope they will settle down.  By the way, Wallycorker how do you manage to keep such good levels?  what do you tend to eat?


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 22, 2010)

Basically, as I'm always saying, I've cut out almost all starchy carbohydrates - e.g. cereals, bread , potatoes mainly but I'm also very careful with rice and pasta too.

Typical eating is as follows:

*Breakfast*

Usually grilled bacon, tomatoes and mushrooms - sometimes an egg too.

Or, if I ever eat cereals instead then it's always Lizi's granola these days.

Or, occasionally, low-fat natural yoghurt with berry fruits instead.

*Never bread or any other cereals except Lizi's granola. Certainly no porridge.*


*Lunch*

Almost always meat (Ham or chicken) or fish or low-fat cottage cheese with a big salad (lettuce, spring onions, peppers, radishes, cherry tomatoes, with a few grapes or chopped apple) - a small amount of linseed/flax seeds added - plus a dressing made with olive oil and apple cider vinegar.

*Never any bread or potatoes*

If I'm in a pub situation then I usually eat beef or gammon steak with vegetables - sometimes with a few chips.

*Evening Meal*

Meat or fish with various vegetables - sometimes as a stew.

Sometimes I eat low-GI type brown rice or spelt or pulse pasta or something similar.

*Never any bread or potatoes - or anything like pizza, naan bread, chapatis or suchlike even if I'm in a restaurant.*

*Snacks*

I eat fruit throughout the day and every day as well-spaced-out snacks - never as part of another meal apart from where shown above - I pick the smallest pieces of fruit that I can find and eat all the following every day usually sometimes more than one of each - apples, pears, satsumas, plums frequently - and occasionally, bananas, kiwis, peaches or grapes.

The rest of the time, I nibble at:

A small amount (around 20g)of mixed nuts and dried fruit - usually every day.

Low-fat yoghurts - most popular Muller Light but others too.

Low-fat cheese - with one or two oatcakes or Ryvita Thins.

Tesco Light cottage cheese with pineapple.

Pickles - beetroot, cucumber, onions, red cabbage etc.

Cherry tomatoes

Cold vegetables if there are any in the fridge.

Ice cream is just about my only weakness and very occasionally, I eat an ice cream cone. I stress very occasionally.

*Never - packets of crisps, buns, biscuits, sweets, chocolate, cake and suchlike on a regular basis. Except I might eat one biscuit or one small piece of chocolate on very rare occasions indeed. I might have a few crisps or small piece of cake or bun in a buffet situation.*


*Alcohol*

I used to drink a lot but these days drink very little (about five units a week) - mainly the odd glass of red wine or sometimes a small whisky. Very rarely, I will have a little more red wine on a special occasion when out. These days, I rarely ever drink alcohol in the house even though my wife and family do - but it wasn't always like that!


*Other Drinks*

Various teas (spiced, earl gray, redbush etc, etc) and coffee (mainly decaffeinated but not always) all black with a sweetner - I try to vary the drinks depending on the time of day. 

If I ever do use milk - e.g. with Lizi's granola or in drinks - it is always 0.75% OR 1% fat varieties

Sparkling spring water or just plain old simple tap water by the pint with my evening meal.

Very, very occasionally these days I might drink a Tango Zero.

*Never fruit juice or non-Zero drinks. Very rarely any beer or lager these days*

*Supplements*

One multivitamin tablet per day
One omega-3 capsule once per day
One apple cider vinegar tablet last thing at night

By the way, I'm still calorie counting because I still want to lose more than the 5 stone that I've lost already. I'm intent to take my BMI to below 25 - i.e. into the normal weight band - I'm almost at that stage with a BMI of around 28 - down from BMI 40. I might take it as low as a BMI of 22.5 - i.e my supposed "ideal weight" as defined by the health people. These days I'm eating around 1,300 to 1,500 calories per day most days and occasionally (about once a week just a little more). Despite that, I never feel hungry! 

I think that is just about everything. I hope that you might find that detailed summary of my eating habits these days useful and that maybe others might be interested too. If you have any further questions then just ask away.

Best wishes - John


----------



## Caroline (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't use Apple Cider Vinager. I know people who use it for all kinds of things to full effect, but we are all different. There is no harm in giving it a try for a short period and keeping a record of what happens.

Wallycorker, the menu looks interesting. I know a lot of people are trying to go low carb, so how about posting it in the food section? I think it will at least be a guide for others.


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 22, 2010)

Caroline said:


> ...........Wallycorker, the menu looks interesting. I know a lot of people are trying to go low carb, so how about posting it in the food section? I think it will at least be a guide for others...........


Hi Caroline,

I've done as you suggested. However, I'd like to point out that I'm not as you say "low-carb" by what is the commonly known definition - i.e. a carbohydrate intake of around 50g per day.

I'm still eating between 100 and 200g of carbohydrate most days but almost all of it as fruit and vegetable. Hardly any starchy carbohydrate - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta and rice.

Because I'm on a diet of around 1,300 to 1,500 calories a day, then that still works out to be 40 to 50% of those calories as carbohydrate. Hardly "low carb". 

However, it certainly would be a massive reduction in the carbohydrate I would have been eating before my improvement programme started.

Best wishes - John


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for sharing your advice, Wallycorder, very interesting, you do sound very committed and dedicated and i admire you for it.  I do worry about 'carbs' and whether i'm not eating enough as i tend to stick to about 100g  or less a day (not because i want to but this is how much my glucose can stand).  I read somewhere that you shouldn't go any lower than 130g per day otherwise it will not be good for brain function if it's lower so i have to decide whether it's more important to keep my levels down or to eat more carbs to avoid running the risk of other things.  I know that the Atkins diet was very controversial but can it really be quite safe for the body to eat little carbs?


----------



## Leaderofthecats (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm taking the Goli ACV gummies daily for the last few weeks and they're pretty good imo. They contain 1g of sugar per gummy, mainly from apples but a little from cane sugar. 
At the very least they're a zero-sum edible which satisfies my post-meal sugar cravings and lets me have little treats without any obvious impact on blood sugar. 
But they could be actively helping, it's difficult to tell. My readings were erratic first due to dehydration then due to the world's slowest starting period ever, so it's tricky to tell what to thank for any improvement.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 28, 2021)

Leaderofthecats said:


> I'm taking the Goli ACV gummies daily for the last few weeks and they're pretty good imo. They contain 1g of sugar per gummy, mainly from apples but a little from cane sugar.
> At the very least they're a zero-sum edible which satisfies my post-meal sugar cravings and lets me have little treats without any obvious impact on blood sugar.
> But they could be actively helping, it's difficult to tell. My readings were erratic first due to dehydration then due to the world's slowest starting period ever, so it's tricky to tell what to thank for any improvement.


I use Cider Vinegar and olive oil as a salad dressing - amongst other variations. 
Gelatine can be used to make chewy sweets at home if you are in need of such things - I use gelatine and sugar free jellies to make desserts.


----------

